# synchro Mac/iCloud



## Anegatak (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème de Synchro avec iCloud, mais le problème inverse des autres post sur le sujet..
J'ai prit le forfait 2To de stockage iCloud du coup je "l'utilise" problème, mon Mac n'a que 256Go de stockage et ce c** synchronise les 300Go que j'ai sur iCloud et du coup est en disque saturé tout le temps alors que par principe mon Mac ne stock rien du tout.
chez moi tout est sur un N'as ou le cloud, rien sur les appareils, si j'ai besoin de quelque chose je le télécharge du cloud ou du Nas
Hors espace nécessaire pour le système je devrais avoir 200Go de dispo en permanence sur mon Mac mais ce boulet se rempli de fichier cloud en permanence même en activant l'optimisation de l'espace de stockage sur Mac (censé libérer de l'espace quand necessaire)
Quelqu'un a la solution pour que ce qui est cloud reste cloud et ne vienne prendre de la place sur mon Mac que si demandé (même si c'est un chier de 50Go, je m'en fous j'ai la fibre..)


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Août 2022)

Voir dans Preferences systèmes / comptes internet / iCloud... désactive la Synchro sur le Mac.


----------



## ericse (4 Août 2022)

Anegatak a dit:


> J'ai prit le forfait 2To de stockage iCloud du coup je "l'utilise" problème, mon Mac n'a que 256Go de stockage et ce c** synchronise les 300Go que j'ai sur iCloud et du coup est en disque saturé tout le temps alors que par principe mon Mac ne stock rien du tout.


iCloud est fait comme ça, il occupe le plus possible d'espace sur le disque de boot, et (normalement) il libère l'espace juste quand c'est nécessaire pour autre chose. Mais 2 To d'iCloud avec un disque de 256 Go ça peut pas marcher, iCloud n'a pas assez de place pour bufferiser les 2 To. Ce qu'il te faut c'est Dropbox ou pCloud qui fonctionnent plus comme un disque externe, ou alors un disque externe


----------



## Anegatak (4 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> iCloud est fait comme ça, il occupe le plus possible d'espace sur le disque de boot, et (normalement) il libère l'espace juste quand c'est nécessaire pour autre chose. Mais 2 To d'iCloud avec un disque de 256 Go ça peut pas marcher, iCloud n'a pas assez de place pour bufferiser les 2 To. Ce qu'il te faut c'est Dropbox ou pCloud qui fonctionnent plus comme un disque externe, ou alors un disque externe


c'est bien ma crainte, en fait iCloud est mal foutu.. pour moi tout devrait rester dans le cloud a moins que je lui demande de me télécharger le fichier, vois synchroniser juste certains dossier en permanence comme avec one drive.
aie ça fait mal de constater que One drive (que j'utilise eu bureau) est mieux pensé qu'iCloud..


----------



## Anegatak (4 Août 2022)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Voir dans Preferences systèmes / comptes internet / iCloud... désactive la Synchro sur le Mac.


Merci pour l'idée, mais je veux que le dossier iCloud reste visible sur mon Finder, juste qu'il reste dans le cloud avec le petit nuage à coté qui me dit qu'il est sur le cloud et que si je double clic dessus il le télécharge à ma demande


----------



## ericse (4 Août 2022)

Anegatak a dit:


> ça fait mal de constater que One drive (que j'utilise eu bureau) est mieux pensé qu'iCloud..


Pourquoi faudrait-il que tous les services clouds soient conçus exactement pareils ? Chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients, ça permet à chaque utilisateur de trouver celui qui lui convient le mieux. Bref si tu préfères One Drive pourquoi ne pas prendre un abonnement One Drive ?


----------



## Anegatak (5 Août 2022)

parce que j'ai 2To de cloud dans mon abonnement Apple One... et désolé mais une Synchro qui bouffe l'espace disque c'et mal foutu peu importe le cloud choisi


----------



## ericse (5 Août 2022)

Anegatak a dit:


> parce que j'ai 2To de cloud dans mon abonnement Apple One... et désolé mais une Synchro qui bouffe l'espace disque c'et mal foutu peu importe le cloud choisi


Pour l'instant je ne vois pas le problème, puisque cet espace est libre et inutilisé de toute façon ?


----------



## Anthony (5 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Mais 2 To d'iCloud avec un disque de 256 Go ça peut pas marcher



Première nouvelle…

@Anegatak : tu as bien activé la fonction d’optimisation du stockage ?


----------



## ericse (5 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Première nouvelle…


iCloud fonctionne bien quand on a un ratio raisonnable entre la place disponible localement et le volume pris en charge sur son iCloud, mais vouloir remplir 2 To de données sur son iCloud avec un Mac 256 Go, j'ai essayé et j'ai laissé tomber.
M'y suis-je mal pris pour le faire ? Peut-être, je veux bien d'autres avis si certains ont réussi. 
Pour l'instant ça ne me parait pas une piste à recommander.


----------



## Anthony (5 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Pour l'instant ça ne me parait pas une piste à recommander.



Quelques millions de personnes s’en accommodent, et je n’ai jamais remarqué de problèmes particuliers tant qu’on utilise la fonction d’optimisation du stockage dès le départ. (D’où ma question à @Anegatak.) Elle fonctionne beaucoup mieux qu’à une époque, et on peut maintenant contrôler partiellement ce qui doit absolument rester en local et ce qui peut être purgé, c’est plutôt pratique, même si c’est une mécanique différente des mécanismes de synchronisation d’autres services. Ce qui peut poser problème de manière beaucoup plus évidente sur les petits stockages, c’est la photothèque iCloud, parce que c’est un système distinct et nettement moins respectueux de l’espace libre, mais les astuces pour la maîtriser sont bien connues.


----------



## Anegatak (5 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Première nouvelle…
> 
> @Anegatak : tu as bien activé la fonction d’optimisation du stockage ?


Oui, option bien coché dans les réglages iCloud, mon disque est plein, je ne trouve pas comment le vider, d'habitude je trouve les fichier iCloud téléchargés et je clic droit sur "retirer le téléchargement" mais là ils sont tous avec le statut iCloud (nuage avec la flèche)
J'ai 2To de stockage iCloud mais env. 250 Go d'utiliser donc soit il m'a tout copier quelque part et je ne trouve pas soit c'est autre chose, mais j'ai formaté ce matin donc à par le cloud je ne vois pas

je t'ajoute une capture de mon stockage si ça peut aider, le mobile document était à 172Go il y a 20mn, il a perdu 60Mo mais mon disque n'a toujours que 148Mo il a gagné 60Mo en 20mn..


----------



## Anegatak (5 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> iCloud fonctionne bien quand on a un ratio raisonnable entre la place disponible localement et le volume pris en charge sur son iCloud, mais vouloir remplir 2 To de données sur son iCloud avec un Mac 256 Go, j'ai essayé et j'ai laissé tomber.
> M'y suis-je mal pris pour le faire ? Peut-être, je veux bien d'autres avis si certains ont réussi.
> Pour l'instant ça ne me parait pas une piste à recommander.


Le principe d'u cloud c'est de stocker ses données sur le nuage, pas sur son mac
Mon Mac n'a absolument aucun fichier dessus, tout est stocké soit sur Nas soit sur Cloud, aucun intérêt d'avoir un Mac avec plus de 256Go dans ces conditions.
C'est mon fonctionnement depuis toujours, si le Mac crame je ne perd rien, si ce n'est pas ta méthode libre à toi, mais passe ton chemin, c'est une aide que j'ai demandé, pas une critique de ma façon de gérer mes appareils


----------



## Anthony (5 Août 2022)

Anegatak a dit:


> si ce n'est pas ta méthode libre à toi, mais passe ton chemin, c'est une aide que j'ai demandé, pas une critique de ma façon de gérer mes appareils


Alors par contre, tu vas descendre d’un ton, voire de quinze. Je vais te rappeler les règles une fois, pas deux.



Anegatak a dit:


> Le principe d'u cloud c'est de stocker ses données sur le nuage, pas sur son mac


D’autant que comme @ericse le dit très bien, ce n’est PAS la logique d’iCloud Drive. Apple voit le stockage dans le nuage comme une extension du stockage local : les fichiers sont stockés localement avec une copie dans le nuage, puis lorsque le disque déborde, le système fait le tri et supprime la copie locale des fichiers moins importants. Le nuage étend la capacité du stockage local, qui est une sorte de cache des données disponibles en ligne. D’autres services de stockage dans le nuage font des choix différents : Dropbox a longtemps vu le stockage dans le nuage comme un simple miroir du stockage local, et la plupart des systèmes moins évolués voient le stockage dans le nuage comme un volume réseau (et dans la plupart des cas, ce n’est effectivement qu’un simple volume réseau, généralement un point de montage DAV). Si tu mets le stockage dans le nuage sur le même plan qu’un NAS, alors iCloud Drive n’est probablement pas fait pour toi. Dans ce cas, je te recommande chaudement kDrive.



Anegatak a dit:


> je t'ajoute une capture de mon stockage si ça peut aider, le mobile document était à 172Go il y a 20mn, il a perdu 60Mo mais mon disque n'a toujours que 148Mo il a gagné 60Mo en 20mn..


Si j’en crois ta capture, tu es dans la position inconfortable où tous les fichiers sont copiés en local dans le dossier Mobile Documents, mais pas accessibles directement dans le dossier iCloud Drive. Tu n’as pas d’autre choix que d’attendre que le système retrouve ses petits : tu pourras ensuite réaliser une sauvegarde tes fichiers, vider iCloud Drive _depuis le site iCloud.com*_, puis transférer tes fichiers sauvegardés vers le service de stockage dans le nuage de ton choix. Si tu viens de formater, tu peux d’ailleurs d’ores et déjà essayer de tout supprimer depuis le portail iCloud, je suppose que tu as déjà tes données ailleurs.

(*J’insiste là-dessus : l’erreur de débutant consiste à supprimer le dossier Mobile Documents ou bidouiller dans la rubrique _iCloud_ des Préférences système, ce qui relance le téléchargement des données qui ont déjà été synchronisées avec le nuage, et complique encore le problème.)


----------



## Anegatak (5 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors par contre, tu vas descendre d’un ton, voire de quinze. Je vais te rappeler les règles une fois, pas deux.
> 
> 
> D’autant que comme @ericse le dit très bien, ce n’est PAS la logique d’iCloud Drive. Apple voit le stockage dans le nuage comme une extension du stockage local : les fichiers sont stockés localement avec une copie dans le nuage, puis lorsque le disque déborde, le système fait le tri et supprime la copie locale des fichiers moins importants. Le nuage étend la capacité du stockage local, qui est une sorte de cache des données disponibles en ligne. D’autres services de stockage dans le nuage font des choix différents : Dropbox a longtemps vu le stockage dans le nuage comme un simple miroir du stockage local, et la plupart des systèmes moins évolués voient le stockage dans le nuage comme un volume réseau (et dans la plupart des cas, ce n’est effectivement qu’un simple volume réseau, généralement un point de montage DAV). Si tu mets le stockage dans le nuage sur le même plan qu’un NAS, alors iCloud Drive n’est probablement pas fait pour toi. Dans ce cas, je te recommande chaudement kDrive.
> ...


Merci pour les pistes, mais j'ai un abonnement Apple One qui me donne 2To de cloud je n'ai pas très envie de payer encore un autre service, je précise qu'à la base ce n'est pas pour le stockage que j'ai pris Apple One mais comme je l'ai je l'utilise.
Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que jusqu'à maintenant sur mon MacBook Pro 2012 je n'avait aucun problème, c'est depuis que j'ai le MacBook Pro M2 que j'ai ce problème.
Le Mac de 2012 était coincé sur Catalina, je suppose que les versions plus récentes de MacOs gèrent moins bien l'optimisation d'espace (pour l'utilisation que j'en ai


----------



## Anthony (5 Août 2022)

Anegatak a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que jusqu'à maintenant sur mon MacBook Pro 2012 je n'avait aucun problème, c'est depuis que j'ai le MacBook Pro M2 que j'ai ce problème.


Ah mais d’accord, c’est une machine toute neuve ! Dans ce cas, essaye quand même de voir ce que ça donne après quelques jours, c’est censé se stabiliser après la première grosse synchro.


----------



## Anegatak (7 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Ah mais d’accord, c’est une machine toute neuve ! Dans ce cas, essaye quand même de voir ce que ça donne après quelques jours, c’est censé se stabiliser après la première grosse synchro.


Récente oui, neuve non, je l'ai depuis fin juin (acheté le jour de sa sortie)
J'ai installé la béta de Ventura vendredi soir, ça a complètement purgé les éléments cloud et le stockage ce maintien pour le moment à 203 Go de libre, il semblerai que ce nouvel Os gère mieux l'optimisation du stockage cloud.
Je croise les doigts pour que a dure


----------

